# Tomato soup



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

I have a question. I had tomato soup for supper at 8 pm(have to add,i wasn t hugry).By 9:30,i felt pain in the left side of the abdomen then all over.Now its heart burn..real bad...need zantac. Is it the soup,so fast? anyone else had it whit a little bowl of soup? I feel like the lst of food i can eat is getting shorter and shorter by the day..... ------------------Fuzzz (confused,and want to get rid of IBS)


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Fuzzz:I really don't think it would be the soup that fast. It takes a lot longer than 1-1/2 hours for food to get through to the intestines.Now heartburn is something else, since that is caused by food that backs up from your stomach. You mentioned you are taking zantac - have you been diagnosed with GERDS? If so, then I think you'd have problems with acidic foods. I don't have it so I'm not 100% sure what would affect you. I'll take a look around and see what I can find.JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Fuzzz:Here's a link to a site that explains GERD. http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/digest/pub...rn/heartbrn.htm JeanG


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

i honestly feel that sometimes when you are already screwed up at the moment, certain things you eat, while not causing the problem, aggravate it. The soup, especially the acid from the tomatoes, might have just put your intestines over the top so to speak. At least that is what i think happens to me. For example, I have been so bloated lately, partly do to me overeating a few nights ago. Yesterday i ate a few pieces of turkey in the afternoon and got pains in my abdomen. That wouldn't normally happen.Matt


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I have GERD and I have had to give up tomato soup and tomato juice, two of my favorite things. I don't go near them now. I can still eat tomatoes, although I have to be careful not to eat too many and not to eat them two days in a row.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

I suffer with GERD. ie acid reflux which causes indigestion. I have been told by doctors to avoid things like coffee, oranges and ABOVE ALL tomatoes.... I don't know why but they are, by all accounts, our most virilant enemy: if you have digestive acid, don't go near them!!!!!! It seems to have some affect!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

The Tomato soup is acidic and will give you indigestion even from the first bite if you are a person who has GERD or just prone to indigestion. I know if I plan to eat it I go ahead and take some mylanta before hand.Linda


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

thank you everybody...... i haven t been diagnose whit anything..ibs or gerd......yet.....i haven t found a md you will run any test.....may be the one i go see soon will do something....or i give up...and stop eating everything except noodles...(the only thing i can have now). i guess tomatoes..is another idem to add to my no no list..------------------Fuzzz (confused,and want to get rid of IBS)


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Tomatos are my downfall as well. Even with taking the Caltrate - tomatos are a big no-no for me.


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

ok...got the message.even if it tomato time,evenn if they sell fresh tomato on every corner in my town,even if i can smell them now.....i can not eat them anymore......







------------------Fuzzz (confused,and want to get rid of IBS)


----------

